# Good detailed West Sussex?



## daves2

Hi I have just got a red Mazda MX5 mk2 with faded paint and some peeling but am looking for s decent detailer/ paint corrector Hayward’s Heath West Sussex area? Any recommendations? Cheers Dave


----------

